# My b12 Wagon



## jp_malupet (Jan 11, 2004)




----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

im surprised nobody has commented on this car in nearly a year...

i love it. any interior pics?


----------



## BSTDNX (Sep 25, 2007)

very nice ride


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

loving the wagon!! awesome!!


----------

